# Mars bar/Snickers protein shakes



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Saw these in Tesco earlier, 22g of protein in them, if they're not the ultimate dirty bulk food then what is?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Chicken Tikka/Shish kebabs


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

A meat-topped pizza will always be the king of dirty bulk food.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tommy bananas on route to Tesco ASAP.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Meateor from Dominos- 2300 cals for the whole thing


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Will deffo try one of these cheers for the heads up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Ingredients:
> 
> Milk (1.5% Fat) (63%), Water, Milk Protein (from Milk) (4.2%), Whey Powder (from Milk), Cocoa Powder (0.6%), Stabilisers: Cellulose Gel, Cellulose Gum, Carrageenan, Xanthan Gum, Flavourings, Barley Malt Extract, Salt, Cane Molasses, Sweeteners: Acesulfame K, Sucralose


£2????

Just have a pint of milk with some Nesquick in or even blend a Mars bar.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or just buy whey isolate with myprotein flavadrops chocolate/peanut butter .


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> or just buy whey isolate with myprotein flavadrops chocolate/peanut butter .


Better than mars bar shake though?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Better than mars bar shake though?


of course not but it is a good sub to keep you on a strict diet path without eating sh1t .

i just eat a mars bar but then i look like sh1t :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> of course not but it is a good sub to keep you on a strict diet path without eating sh1t .
> 
> i just eat a mars bar but then i look like sh1t :lol:


And sit there crying and rocking whilst doing it........

No? ............. Just me then?? :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> And sit there crying and rocking whilst doing it........
> 
> No? ............. Just me then?? :crying:


haha your not alone


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> or just buy whey isolate with myprotein flavadrops chocolate/peanut butter .


Got to get me some of these.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I always make a protein shake of:

2 scoops whey

400ml skimmed milk

Two cream eggs

Cup of ice

Works out like 900 cals and 90g of protein or something, can't remember (haven't had it since dieting). But it's so good it's unreal. Amazing milkshake.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

anybody down with the gold top milk with some choccy whey? :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Jalex said:


> I always make a protein shake of:
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


 :drool: :drool:

Sounds bloody good!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

unflavoured protein, milk, cocoa powder, canderel, peanut butter = snickers


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mars bars ect. are just complete processed chit no matter how some whizkid "sales and morketing" cvnt dresses it up...

Eat chit and you'll look like chit period....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Bgpine said:


> Meateor from Dominos- 2300 cals for the whole thing


Is that it? Thought it was way more than that.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Is that it? Thought it was way more than that.


2300 calories for the whole large pizza. 10g fat and 10g protein per slice


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Mars bars ect. are just complete processed chit no matter how some whizkid "sales and morketing" cvnt dresses it up...
> 
> Eat chit and you'll look like chit period....


You been eating loads then? :thumbup1:

Jokes.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Mars bars ect. are just complete processed chit no matter how some whizkid "sales and morketing" cvnt dresses it up...
> 
> Eat chit and you'll look like chit period....


Do you have to make it an iifym debate/put down iifym comment in every thread. Even* I'm *getting sick of seeing it non-stop.

If you had nothing positive to add to the list of all these delicious shakes that I'll be trying, then don't comment.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Do you have to make it an iifym debate/put down iifym comment in every thread. Even* I'm *getting sick of seeing it non-stop.
> 
> If you had nothing positive to add to the list of all these delicious shakes that I'll be trying, then don't comment.


U don't have to only comment if it's a positive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U don't have to only comment if it's a positive


thank feck for that.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U don't have to only comment if it's a positive


u want ipad and uggs bby?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> u want ipad and uggs bby?


Dunno what that means...never owned a pair of uggs


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Dunno what that means...never owned a pair of uggs


Promising, that is.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

the ammount of people that buy these things purely based on the fact i bet its got a huge 22g protein labelled on the front... il admit maybe imediate post workout itd be alright but il take choc/peanut whey with water over any of this sh1te


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Promising, that is.


Shut it Yoda.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Shut it Yoda.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Promising, that is.


We'll I can't say the same for u so far


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We'll I can't say the same for u so far


You don't know me Skye, perhaps it's because I won't suck up to and like every post you say just because you have a pair of tits (like 90% of posters here).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> of course not but it is a good sub to keep you on a strict diet path without eating sh1t .
> 
> i just eat a mars bar but then i look like sh1t :lol:


In for the Mars bar eating.

On a side note, did you buy that hack squat machine that was on eBay in Nottingham?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jalex said:


> You don't know me Skye, perhaps it's because I won't suck up to and like every post you say just because you have a pair of tits (like 90% of posters here).


90% of posters have t1ts??? is there a gyno epidemic or something?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Eat like chit, look like chit..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jalex said:


> You don't know me Skye, perhaps it's because I won't suck up to and like every post you say just because you have a pair of tits (like 90% of posters here).


you should mate, the pm'd pics are worth it


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you should mate, the pm'd pics are worth it


Are they that easy to get? Damn, will adopt a new approach. Thnx mate.. x


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> 90% of posters have t1ts??? is there a gyno epidemic or something?


This did make me lol.



Silvaback said:


> Eat like chit, look like chit..


Boom. Good post.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> In for the Mars bar eating.
> 
> On a side note, did you buy that hack squat machine that was on eBay in Nottingham?


no mate forgot all about it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> no mate forgot all about it


is merkle still sniffing about your gym?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> is merkle still sniffing about your gym?


no he`s having time out and enjoying life , shame as he was doing really well but life is cruel sometimes .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Saw these in Tesco earlier, 22g of protein in them, if they're not the ultimate dirty bulk food then what is?


these genuine shakes?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> no mate forgot all about it


I went up the Peak District n had no 3G to hit a last minute bid. Got 3G within minutes of the auction ending!! Haha.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I went up the Peak District n had no 3G to hit a last minute bid. Got 3G within minutes of the auction ending!! Haha.


haha that sucks


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> these genuine shakes?


Yeh, they sell lots of different ready to drink protein shakes at tesco now and these are two of them


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> You don't know me Skye, perhaps it's because I won't suck up to and like every post you say just because you have a pair of tits (like 90% of posters here).


Oh god here we go...so hold on.?let's go back abit...

U have a go at someone coz they didn't agree with u ..u state if it's not positive don't comment, I say it dosnt always have to be positive....and out the blue come this bull**** post and ur showing anger coz u think ppl might like me???? Dayyyyam

I doubt very much that I have that many people liking me u would be surprised but u sound a little jealous that ur not in that 90% or u wouldn't be getting ****y about it. ..I'm cool jalex love me hate me ...but I'm not happy with u pouring ur negativity all over me ..tut tut


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh god here we go...so hold on.?let's go back abit...
> 
> U have a go at someone coz they didn't agree with u ..u state if it's not positive don't comment, I say it dosnt always have to be positive....and out the blue come this bull**** post and ur showing anger coz u think ppl might like me???? Dayyyyam
> 
> I doubt very much that I have that many people liking me u would be surprised but u sound a little jealous that ur not in that 90% or u wouldn't be getting ****y about it. ..I'm cool jalex love me hate me ...*but I'm not happy with u pouring ur negativity all over me* ..tut tut


I have no issue with you, am not angry and am certainly not jealous of anything.

In fact, you're the one who jumped on a comment I made about people*NOT* being negative (sick currents comment which didn't I felt fit the context of this thread).

Not sure why it has even descended into this, got nothing more to say :innocent:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> I have no issue with you, am not angry and am certainly not jealous of anything.
> 
> In fact, you're the one who jumped on a comment I made about people*NOT* being negative (sick currents comment which didn't I felt fit the context of this thread).
> 
> Not sure why it has even descended into this, got nothing more to say :innocent:


Ur not sure? It descended to this because u took the discussion off on a tangent ..about ppl liking me even quoting a percentage...bit odd I have no idea who or how many May like u so it's obviously something u have studied.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *We'll I can't say the same for u so fa*r





Skye666 said:


> Ur not sure? It descended to this because u took the discussion off on a tangent ..about ppl liking me even quoting a percentage...bit odd I have no idea who or how many May like u so it's obviously something u have studied.


Think the above post by you is what first directed the convo this way (making it negatively personal). I don't care who likes me on a online forum, I imagine you could tell that from half of my posts. Guess you could just apologise for taking it into a negative personal path. No harm done in my eyes :beer:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Think the above post by you is what first directed the convo this way (making it negatively personal). I don't care who likes me on a online forum, I imagine you could tell that from half of my posts. Guess you could just apologise for taking it into a negative personal path. No harm done in my eyes :beer:


Say what?

As if......


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Say what?
> 
> As if......


Accepted :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Think the above post by you is what first directed the convo this way (making it negatively personal). I don't care who likes me on a online forum, I imagine you could tell that from half of my posts. Guess you could just apologise for taking it into a negative personal path. No harm done in my eyes :beer:


Lol that was an ambitious effort pal I was actually rooting for you to get it tho


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Plate said:


> Lol that was an ambitious effort pal I was actually rooting for you to get it tho


How to beat women, is let them win.

But anyways, if I carried it on would half half uk-m bros hating me and probably end up with a ban. Aintgottimeforthat


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Im pretty sure a meateor is 3200 calories if i remember rightly


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> the ammount of people that buy these things purely based on the fact i bet its got a huge 22g protein labelled on the front... il admit maybe imediate post workout itd be alright but il take choc/peanut whey with water over any of this sh1te


You look like you are serious about your training though


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Say what?
> 
> As if......


jalex is winning


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> jalex is whining


fixed


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> jalex is winning


Be quiet u..unless ur one of the 90%


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Be quiet u..unless ur one of the 90%


Im in your corner girl, you know that


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Bgpine said:


> Meateor from Dominos- 2300 cals for the whole thing


That explains my fat gain!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im in your corner girl, you know that


Yep..

With a machete no doubt


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im in your corner girl, you know that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yep..
> 
> With a machete no doubt


are you trying to lure me into making a joke about big choppers?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> are you trying to lure me into making a joke about big choppers?


I never lure I always had out the rope :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Saw these in Tesco earlier, 22g of protein in them, if they're not the ultimate dirty bulk food then what is?


What happened to 'clean' bulking?


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Goldigger said:


> That explains my fat gain!


Worth it


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Bgpine said:


> Worth it


I thought I was over doing it with the sides..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> What happened to 'clean' bulking?


Its almost impossible to do, eating clean and trying to add weight is silly, you end up eating way too much food.

If you want to gain weight just eat calorie dense foods.

TBH bulking should be stopped anyway, its just peoples excuse to get fat, it doesnt add any more muscle than eating a small calorific surplus.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its almost impossible to do, eating clean and trying to add weight is silly, you end up eating way too much food.
> 
> If you want to gain weight just eat calorie dense foods.
> 
> TBH bulking should be stopped anyway, its just peoples excuse to get fat, it doesnt add any more muscle than eating a small calorific surplus.


Waits for tommy


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Goldigger said:


> I thought I was over doing it with the sides..


Haha got to have sides, garlic bread with cheese yes please


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its almost impossible to do, eating clean and trying to add weight is silly, you end up eating way too much food.
> 
> If you want to gain weight just eat calorie dense foods.
> 
> TBH bulking should be stopped anyway, its just peoples excuse to get fat, it doesnt add any more muscle *than eating a small calorific surplus.*


That would be called bulking mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> That would be called bulking mate.


and it would be a stupid use of the word bulking.

The word bulk signifies large.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> and it would be a stupid use of the word bulking.
> 
> The word bulk signifies large.


From the Cambridge English Dictionary - Bulking is defined as "to make something bigger or thicker by adding something". Are you not (trying) to add muscle while in a surplus?

Irrelevant of fat gains (in this case, none/small).


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jalex said:


> From the Cambridge English Dictionary - Bulking is defined as "*to make something bigger or thicker by adding something*". Are you not (trying) to add muscle while in a surplus?
> 
> Irrelevant of fat gains (in this case, none/small).


 @Skye666

what would you add to make something bigger or thicker?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> From the Cambridge English Dictionary - Bulking is defined as "to make something bigger or thicker by adding something". Are you not (trying) to add muscle while in a surplus?
> 
> Irrelevant of fat gains (in this case, none/small).


Have you got nothing better to do with your time.

If anyone comes on here saying they are bulking 99 times out of 100 they are eating too much food.

Thats the fact of the matter.

The word bulking is over used to say the least, it used as a catch all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666
> 
> what would you add to make something bigger or thicker?


a smile and a wink?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> a smile and a wink?


mouth 2 start?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666
> 
> what would you add to make something bigger or thicker?


Black pudding...highly caloric very thick..before slicing.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Have you got nothing better to do with your time.
> 
> If anyone comes on here saying they are bulking 99 times out of 100 they are eating too much food.
> 
> ...


Well I have yet to meet (except you) a lifter/body-builder who is "adding muscle" and does not say they are bulking. It's just urban term for putting on size (muscle or weight), as well as the actual definition meaning the same thing...

You think 99% of people eat too much? We have seen your diets, few portions of broccoli and chicken. It's fair to say you're the (apparent) exception. Stop being so bloody pedantic.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> a smile and a wink?


Oh not food related


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> *Well I have yet to meet (except you) a lifter/body-builder who is "adding muscle" and does not say they are bulking*. It's just urban term for putting on size (muscle or weight).
> 
> You think 99% of people eat too much? We have seen your diets, few portions of broccoli and chicken. It's fair to say you're the (apparent) exception. Stop being so bloody pedantic.


I dont asscociate with bodybuilders, so I dont have those types of conversation.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont asscociate with bodybuilders, so I dont have those types of conversation.


Anyone that lifts weights and is intending to put on any size (muscle or fat) then.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666
> 
> what would you add to make something bigger or thicker?


Half inch?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What happened to 'clean' bulking?


??


----------

